# Price Check: S&W SW99 LE Tradein



## MattB (Aug 30, 2008)

I went to "The Nation's Gun Show" today in Dulles, VA. It was really crowded and prices generally sucked (ie $570 for a new Glock 19, and people were happily paying it). However, I did locate an SW99 .40 that is one of the LE trade-ins that are out there right now. It appears to be unfired and uncarried (no holster wear or visible lockup marks on the barrel), and has night sights that appear to be working (I put my hand over the sights and they were glowing). It includes the original box, and two 12-round mags. No extra backstrap, books, etc. The one cosmetic defect on the gun is a few small nicks around the end of the barrel. Is this something to be concerned about or pure cosmetics? As for the price, it was marked $419 but I was immediately told by the dealer that they'd take $399, which tells me I could probably go lower. What would be a good value for this gun?


----------



## omegajb (Oct 28, 2008)

It seems like a good price. New they retail for about $700.


----------



## MattB (Aug 30, 2008)

omegajb said:


> It seems like a good price. New they retail for about $700.


It struck me as at the very least a decent price so I may go back and take another look. I'm still concerned about the nicks on the barrel, I'm not sure what would cause them since they aren't wear marks. The end of the barrel shouldn't take impacts from anything.

The other thing that stops me from buying the gun right now is that I can get a new M&P40 model 109250 (mag safety, no internal lock) for $489 shipped + $20 FFL transfer fee. I'm just trying to decide if the M&P is a $100 better gun and if it's worth buying new for peace of mind. This SW99 was clearly never carried but I obviously have no idea what its history is.


----------



## omegajb (Oct 28, 2008)

I have the M&P 9mm and love it, however if I found a good deal on a SW99 or Walther P99 I might be tempted. I'm not sure how dinged up the barrel is but I don't think you will go wrong with either gun.
I was thinking about going to the show but the crowds can be a little crazy.


----------



## MattB (Aug 30, 2008)

omegajb said:


> I have the M&P 9mm and love it, however if I found a good deal on a SW99 or Walther P99 I might be tempted. I'm not sure how dinged up the barrel is but I don't think you will go wrong with either gun.
> I was thinking about going to the show but the crowds can be a little crazy.


The crowds are OUT OF CONTROL. I went over this morning to take a look at the pistol again and by the time I left the lines were out the door. However, I did find a 2nd gen 2004 Walther P99 9mm AS that was taken on trade by a Class 3 dealer. It's got some holster wear but is about a 93-95% gun. They want $449 for it with two mags, the original box, and original backstraps. If it was a 1st generation pistol I would have purchased it on the spot, but I'm not wild about the 2nd generation's looks. I'm trying to decide whether to offer $400 for that gun and see what they say, buy the SW99, or just order an M&P40 for $489 from Bud's Gun Shop.


----------

